# I need a good name for a made up virus I'm gonna use for an rp



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 30, 2020)

the virus will do something extraordinary, it will turn dogs into humans.

But I can't think of what to name it


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 31, 2020)

That IS a difficult conundrum!

How about calling it by a code name, like canine singularity event, or CSE? Maybe calling it bioweapon X-002?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 8, 2020)

K9-285 or the human flu.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2020)

Canid-19


----------



## Kumali (Nov 9, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Canid-19



OK, you win the internet today.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 11, 2020)

If it’s set in our world, I’d suggest looking at how extant viruses and strains are named. Coronaviruses, for example, is named after the structures on the surface of the virus, which someone related to crowns (based on the appearance of the virus itself). HIV is “Human Immunodeficiency  Virus.”

“Canine” is quite likely to show up in the name in some form, provided the full transformation has been observed and connected back to the virus when it’s named. Other aspects may depend on mechanism of transformation (does it alter DNA, or cause rapid  growth/death of cells to reshape the body while it’s genetically unaltered?). References to mythology are also not unheard of in the naming of viruses or diseases; “lycanthropy” could plausibly show up in the name if “canine“ doesn’t, given that dogs and wolves are technically the same species.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2020)

ArtGirl205 said:


> the virus will do something extraordinary, it will turn dogs into humans.
> 
> But I can't think of what to name it



The "bark-20" strain?


----------



## Faustus (Dec 10, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> “lycanthropy” could plausibly show up in the name if “canine“ doesn’t, given that dogs and wolves are technically the same species.


Well, technically, lycanthropy is a genuine mental condition wherein a human believes they can turn into a wolf, though they actually cannot. It's from the Greek legend of Lycaon, who was transformed into a wolf by Zeus for trying to trick him into eating human flesh. Zoanthropy is a similar condition that can apply to any animal, not just wolves. But again, it's a real mental condition.

Also, if it's turning DOGS into HUMANS, not the other way around, it would actually be more like anthropocanidy.

Personally I'm thinking Canid-19 won


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 14, 2020)

Honestly, look into word roots and medical terminology. 

For your consideration, here are two that come to mind:
-Anthropovirus (human virus)
-Anthroveripathy (literally, 'human change suffering')


----------

